# Caza Fantasmas, y demas.



## KARAPALIDA (May 16, 2008)

Hola  gente. 

Insolito post verdad, mas en un foro de electronica, pero si hay algo que define a la gente de la electronica es ( creo yo) "si otro puede hacerlo porque yo no"

Mi inquietud aparecio hace unos 5 min leyendo un post de fogonazo, sobre la teletransportacion, y ahi me surgio la duda de si se transportaria el alma?'

Y como una cosa lleva a otra, ya me meti en esto de las cosas paranormales. Encontre algunas cosas interesantes. Como  la Cámara Kirlian, Que "teoricamente fotografia el aura".
Voces en el tv y las grabasiones.

Medidores de campos magneticos (Fantasmas)

Energias y que se yo..

Bue la cosa es que yo nunca eh tenido ningun suseso paranormal

Y me gustaria medir, algo.


La camara Kirlian

Principio de funcionamiento : Se basa en aplicar un campo eléctrico elevado entre el objeto que se fotografía y el papel fotosensible. El campo eléctrico crea una zona ionizada alrededor del objeto que es capaz de ser expuesta en el papel fotográfico de forma similar a la luz.

La cámara Kirlian consiste en una caja hecha de material aislante (metacrilato, policarbonato, PVC, etc). La caja contiene un generador de alta tensión que, normalmente, termina con un multiplicador de tensión. La salida de este se aplica a una bandeja metálica, sobre la que se sitúa un papel fotográfico (papel fotosensible, no el mal llamado "fotográfico" de las impresoras). La bandeja aprieta el papel contra la tapa y sobre ella, ya fuera de la caja, se sitúa el objeto que se desea fotografiar.

El papel debe protegerse de la luz, por lo que puede ir metido en un sobre negro, si la caja es transparente, o puede ir expuesto, si la caja es opaca.


La fotografía se realiza situando el objeto sobre la caja y aplicando la alta tensión. El tiempo de exposición viene dado por el tiempo que se mantiene la alta tensión. Después se revela el papel del modo habitual en fotografía.

No existe negativo, ya que la imagen se produce directamente sobre el papel.

Su uso no es peligroso siempre que se mantenga la integridad de la caja y del generador de alta tensión. No existe ningún contacto galvánico entre la alta tensión y el objeto que se fotografía

PD: Yo no creo en brujas pero que las hay las hay.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 16, 2008)

cosa eh locos

Definitivamente Rigu ha debido afectar demasiado a la conciencia colectiva de los japoneses. 
Ayer se presentó la primera memoria USB equipada con detector de fantasmas.

GhostRadar, se basa, entre otras cosas, en los pequeños cambios en los campos magnéticos y los cambios en la temperatura producidos por las presencias extrasensoriales para poder detectarlas.

Existen 3 modelos de 128, 256 y 512 MB. Además, tienes la posibilidad de actualizar el mapa de fantasmas online, teniendo una completa visión de las zonas con más fantasmas del país en tiempo real.

Por cierto, los fabricantes de este producto son SolidAlliance, creadores de los famosos SushiDisk o los i-Duck.

Vía 3 Yen


----------



## Leon Elec (May 17, 2008)

Yo he tenido un fenómeno raro. Mi trabajo es obs. Meteorológico. Esto me ocurrió hace mas de 2 años atras.

Era una noche fresca, alrededor de las 00:50hs, (lo se, porque a esa hora salgo hacer la observación), salgo a la plataforma internacional (trabajo en el Aeropuerto Internacional de San Fernanado) para dirigirme al Abrigo Meteorológico y ciento a mi derecha y justo por encima de mi hombro, que alguien me acompañaba, giré mi cabeza para ver quien era y no había nada, desde que crucé la puerta, hasta la entrada del cerco perimetrar en donde está el abrigo, sentí que alguien venía conmigo, este trayecto es de 100 mts, aproximadamente. Lo mas curioso que cuando crucé el cerco perimetral, inmediatamente, no senti más la precensia. Cuando me dirijo de nuevo a mi oficina y recorro esos 100 mts, volví a sentir la precencia de alguien, lo mas curioso de todo, es que no tenía miedo.

Cuando entré al edificio, dejé de sentir la precencia. Hasta aquí pensaba que era yo que tenía mucho sueño y creia cualquier cosa.

Cuando bajo de mi oficina y me dirijo al comedor había un chico que estaba durmiendo en la piesa del aeropuerto, estaba blanco literalmente, porque mientras dormía, cintió que casi le bajan la ventana a golpes, se fijo por la misma quien era que le estaba haciendo una broma y no vió nada. Y ahí se fue corriendo al comedor que fue cuando me lo encontré.


Luego a la siguiente observación, no sentí mas nada, y hasta el día de hoy tampoco, en ese mismo Aeropuerto.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Este post me esta dando "Susto"

Paranormal, nunca me paso nada (Por suerte), pero si tube un acontecimiento particular que se repitio en 2 oportunidades con intervalo de unos 15 meses:
Ver caer un meteorito pocos metros de mi, en la primera a unos 35 m y la segunda como a 60 m

En ambas oportunidades estaba "Sobrio" y nada de alucinogenos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2008)

Cuando se atravieza por una situacion shockeante, nuestro cerebro no suele interpretar y registrar las cosas tal como realmente pasaron.
Por lo general son cosas que nos toman por sorpresa y en ese momento no se comprende bien la situacion. Despues que todo paso (puede ser un segundo) uno se pregunta que fue lo que paso, pero como en el exacto momento del hecho nuestro cerebro no estaba muy atento (sumada la tension posterior), nuestros recuerdos e interpretacion son cualquier cosa.

Pongo como ejemplo una experiencia mia en un accidente de trabajo, la unica relacion con lo paranormal es que todo ocurre rapido y es shockeante, tal como cuando una persona 'cree' haber visto pasar un fastasma.

Cuando ocurre el accidente yo recuerdo con total claridad y hasta en 'camara lenta' todo lo que paso.
Hubo un enredo y arrastre de un manojo de cables que me engancho la mano, tuve que hacer fuerza para sacarla mientras trataba de parar el taladro (que se le trababa el pulsador de encendido).
Cuando saco la mano, la bajo y me parecio ver algo de sangre en la punta de los dedos, la levanto y vi que la cosa era mas seria.
A partir de ahi una serie de insultos de descarga y salir a buscar un medico...

Esas imagenes las tengo muy muy claras peeeeeeero... Un mes despues me entero que esa escena habia quedado grabada por las camaras de seguridad.
Me pasan una copia y cuando la miro me encuentro con algo inesperado, toda esa secuencia jamas existio (salvo el final).
En el video todo lo que se ve son dos personas trabajando tranquilamente, bruscamente una da un salto hacia atras y empieza a putear.  Eso era lo que realmente habia pasado...


----------



## Leon Elec (May 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este post me esta dando "Susto"
> 
> Paranormal, nunca me paso nada (Por suerte), pero si tube un acontecimiento particular que se repitio en 2 oportunidades con intervalo de unos 15 meses:
> Ver caer un meteorito pocos metros de mi, en la primera a unos 35 m y la segunda como a 60 m
> ...



Con razón pusiste que tu ubicación es la vía lactea.

Ten cuidado, que algunos meteoritos, pueden tener radiación. Cuando te vuelva a pasar, llama a las autoridades para que la rescaten e investiguen.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

*Leon Elec:* Te comento que en la primera ocasión tuve el impulso de ir a buscarlo, no fui por las siguientes razones.
Era Junio, aproximadamente 1 de la madrugada (Frío de hacerse “popo” encima)
Noche estrellada, pero noche al fin.
Medio del campo. 
La cosa cayo en una especie de pajonal, que me llevo a deducir: pajonal + agua + posible barro + frío + pocas posibilidades de encontrar el resto.
Llegue a la sabia conclusión: “mejor me quedo dentro del vehiculo y sigo viaje”

En la segunda oportunidad, cayo mas lejos, detrás de un alambrado, también de noche, también frío (Pero no tanto)
Como ya había antecedentes y tenia una postura tomada volví a: “mejor me quedo dentro del vehiculo y sigo viaje”

Mi orgullo me impide comentar que también había algo de “susto”, si estuviéramos en un bar café de por medio, no diría “susto”, diría algo referido al sistema digestivo.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2008)

Hay algunos foros que se van mucho por las ramas.

Pasaron varias cosas extrañas al rededor mio a lo largo de unos años...

pero lo más impresionante fueron 2 sucesos:

1) Una noche estaba tranquilo trabajando en la pc de mi casa que esta situada en el living. detras de mi hay unos sillones y una mesita (que nunca se utilizan para nada). y por ultimo una ventana grande. mi perra estaba conmigo y de repente se fue hacia un sillón y comenzó a ladrar, ladraba mucho, me di vuelta y la calle...en ese momento no vi nada, luego volvi a la pc y en el reflejo del monitor veo que en ese sillón habia como una sombra de un hombre muy grandote.

creo que fue record olimpico de velocidad entre el living y el patio de mi casa.

2) El tio de un amigo construye puentes de concreto de pequeñas dimensiones, como para cruzar arroyos y esas cosas. un dia cuando terminaron de construir el puente, con mis amigos le sacamos una foto al mismo. al revelarla apareció sobre el puente la figura resplandesciene de una persona pequeña de unos 15 años con alas, como si estuviese despegando del puente.

voy intentar no demorar mucho en postearla. lo que pasa es que mis amigos viven lejos. pero denme unos dias y estara aqui posteada. Les juro por lo que mas amen en la tierra que no tiene fotoshop, ni nunguna clase de porqueria, es original....


nos vemos...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2008)

Fogonazo tenes seguro contra meteoritos en tu auto.  

bue leyendo un poco unos britanicos hicieron unos experimentos con los cuales afirman que los fantasmas "NO EXISTEN" , pero si las sensaciones FANTASMALES.

Se refieren que ante ciertas condiciones de iluminacion y climaticas, me imagino que tambien sicologicas .

El articulo:

Un viento helado, luces muy tenues o hasta campos magnéticos pueden hacernos sentir "algo extraño" en una habitación. Sin embargo, se trata sólo de eso: de algo extraño, no es más que una sensación.
Los fantasmas son el modo que tiene nuestra mente de interpretar el modo en que nuestro cuerpo reacciona a ciertos ambientes, aseguran los psicólogos ingleses de la Universidad de Hertfordshire.       

*Señales del ambiente *

Los investigadores interpretan la evidencia de que los fantasmas son un fenómeno real porque están concentrados en lugares específicos en el tiempo. 

Se conoce de casos de gente de diferentes culturas que reportan experiencias similares con cientos de años de diferencia. 

Pero, ¿son reales los fantasmas o no?, es la pregunta que muchos nos hacemos. 

Y el Dr. Wiseman aseguran, paradójicamente, que las sensaciones fantasmagóricas existen, pero no los fantasmas. 

"La gente tiene experiencias consistentes en ciertos lugares, pero creo que esto sucede por factores visuales y probablemente otros factores del medio ambiente", ha dicho. 

Tomo la palabra

MMM, no me convences, hay casos documentados, de fenomenos fisicos, NO MENTALES
como en el caso poltergeist, el magnetismo en personas, la clarividencia, etc

Se acuerdan hace poco esas hamacas en firmat Rosario  que se movian solas, se movian bien movidas.

YouTube - Hamaca Paranormal sin cortes FIRMAT

No perderse esta : http://www.visionovni.com.ar/firmat.htm

PD: COSA EH LOCOS


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... hay casos documentados, de fenomenos fisicos, NO MENTALES
> como en el caso poltergeist, el magnetismo en personas, la clarividencia, etc


No conozco ningun caso que pueda considerarse bien documentado, casi todos se limitan a testimonios y jamas van acompañados de un analisis serio.
Por ejemplo, el magnetismo en las personas (ya que este es un grupo de electronica). 
- Alguno conoce algo distinto del tipo que se le pegan cucharas y tenedores?  
- Alguno conoce  que hayan hecho mediciones?
- Alguno conoce algun informe de las intensidades de campo y su distribucion? 



> ...Se acuerdan hace poco esas hamacas en firmat Rosario  que se movian solas, se movian bien movidas.
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-PHqCm0wNi4
> 
> PD: COSA EH LOCOS


No, en Rosario no hay ninguna localidad Firmat.  Capaz que es el Firmat de provincia de Santa Fe (departamento General Lopez)  ;-)

Ese es otro caso.  
Que se sabe?  -->  Poco.
Si bien las imagenes son de baja calidad, es cierto que no hay hay hilos. Esta es una afirmacion informaciónrmal, un amigo estuvo 'al lado' buscando como la podian mover y no vio nada.

Que analisis se han hecho? Nada util,  solo parapsicologos diciendo estupideces y despliegue de instrumentos por gente que poca idea de lo hace.

Viendo ese video se puede sospechar por donde iria la cosa.
- Despues que se para la hamaca se puede ver como las tres se mueven un poco --> señal que hay 'algo' de viento.
- La hamaca central empieza a oscilar cada vez mas fuerte, pero hay que notar como tambien hay una oscilacion lateral en sincronismo con la vertical.

Como se llama eso? --> Resonancia.
La forma del asiento permite una cierta 'canalizacion' del aire , y noten que cuando esta bajando tiene una orientacion y cuando sube otra.

Porque las otras dos no se mueven?   Porque eso depende de que la oscilacion lateral sea igual o multiplo de la vertical, y eso depende principalmente de la longitud efectiva de las cadenas y de la sujecion a la hamaca,  son valores muy criticos y solo por casualidad pueden salir dos iguales de una fabricacion artesanal.

Todo este bla bla es suficiente? --> No,  basta con ir y acortar la cadena o modificar la sujecion para ver si esto es correcto o me comi algo. 
Pero se sabe de alguno que lo haya hecho?  
Si alguno lo hizo, dificilmente nos enteremos, porque a la hora de publicar algo, se prefiere la gran capacidad de venta de lo paranormal a lo insipido del escepticismo.


----------



## mabauti (May 17, 2008)

definitivamente no creo en lo sobrenatural, todas las cosas tienen explicacion (quiza no en ese momento , pero si la hay)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)




----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

hace poco que estoy seguido en este foro y da gusto leer a algunos  (no dare nombres para que no se aganden)   .

se nota cuando uno usa las neuronas y no esta agrandado.

un comentario al respecto de los ovnis:
fijense que comenzo hace tiempo, pero ahora que cualquiera tiene una camara de fotos en el celular o camara mas seria en el bolsillo o filmadora......ya no hay tantos casos   
y si hay las fotos siguen siendo como de la epoca d emaria castaña.

respecto de las cosas que les ocurrio personales si bien las explicaciones acerca de la mente que dio eduardo me parecen muy acertadas y estoy de acuerdo ......no puedo negar que son experiencias fuertes las que cuentan.

como anecdota les dire algo que he observado:
cuando me quedaba estudiando o con mi cabez aenfrascado en algun tema en casa, ya de noche , con el piso lleno de bollos de papel y dibujos de circuitos note que siempre de reojo solia ver sombras.......
como si una rata o cucarcha o pequeño animal rondase, o a veces casi algo mas grande , como un fantasma, pero al voltear ...nada.
indudablemente son cosas de la mente cansada o estresada o lo que sea.

ya he aprendido que lo mejor es irme a dormir por varios motivos:
1 --- asi tengo para entretenerme al dia siguiente
2 --- seguro que fresco pienso mejor
3 --- en la cama si me acuesto temprano  me suele esperar pampita o alguna modelito hermosa ......................ahora si me acuesto tarde termino soñando con que me corren los zombis o los papeles que hice un bollito me ahogan o el profesor de quimica .

asi que a la cama temprano y menos fantasmas


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2008)

Me encantan las explicaciones que da eduardo, hasta me lo imagino hablando hasta quedarce sin aire.

Yo vi por un noticiero que se movian la tres amacas, hiba una doña las paraba y volvian a moverce, ya estaba echo ese corralito, y habia un monton de gente. Convengamos que no se puede saber bien que pasa, pero es inegable que es algo bien raro, Rarisimo diria yo.

Si en cuanto a lo documentado claro esta que yo no tengo acceso a los expedientes X, pero lo que se ve en la tele mas presisamente en el Discoveri , National  geographic, y algun que otro bocadito, hubo un programa especial al respecto y postraban una mina que realmente genearaba un campo magnetico  y era mas intenso en los codos.
Tambien mostraban La Cantidad de Plata que invirtieron Los Rusos y los EEUU, en esas cosas en la guerra fria. 

Amen de ser un eseptico o no  repito que nunca me paso ni vi nada. Hay cosas muy interesantes, me gustaria convertirme en un manochanta electronico. Juaaaaa (Creo que a eso me dedico SERVICE )

Y repito no creo en brujas, pero que las hay las hay.


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Y repito no creo en brujas, pero que las hay las hay.



Las suegras, no son sobrenaturales pero son brujas si que si.

Por ahora encuentros sobrenaturales ninguno, pero sueños completamente extravagantes sii


----------



## electrodan (May 17, 2008)

Por ahí hay rondando un detector de fantasmas, para conectarlo al pc solo hace falta un conversor a/d.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 18, 2008)

jua jua jua Dano, 

Algunos aparatitos "Paranormales"

*RA25  RADIONICA*   


Aclarar mas oscurece   Atensión a como se atajan los pipi estos


"Analizar la radiónica a la luz de la ciencia puede ser un poco aventurado, como no, incluso se podría de tasar de loco aquel que diga o pretenda o afirme que esto funciona. "     


Nuestros primeros inicios fue con la máquina de radiónica la R20, partimos del supuesto de que existe una energía cuyo funcionamiento es similar al eléctrico o electromagnético, y partimos en esta investigación con incredulidad dejando a un lado la fantasía, buscando la verdad en sí y no forzando la realidad buscando nuestra propia realidad, es decir nos lanzamos en la investigación de este campo con incredulidad de que esto funcionara, pero a la vez utilizamos la técnica y dando paso de que si nos enfrentábamos a una energía de tipo desconocido parecida en comportamiento a la eléctrica que todos conocemos, partiendo de este echo nos lanzamos a una ardua investigación del tema, si la radiónica era algo real, algo tendríamos que descubrir, por supuesto utilizamos los sistemas normales de medición, teste, osciloscopios, pero aparte de pequeñas variaciones eléctricas dentro de los microvoltios y milivoltios no captamos nada, pero empezamos a distribuir nuestra r20 a condición de prueba entre personas interesadas en el tema, y empezamos a sumar resultados tanto de parte de ellos como parte de nosotros, descubrimos que los biomasas se astibaban y que la máxima concentración de energía no estaba ni en la antena sino en la base de la caja. Así que empezamos a mejorar la maquinaria de la r20 hasta que surgió la r21 y mas tarde la versión ra21, especial para uso en agricultura. 


http://www.teneyi.net/cici/radionica/radionic.htm

PD: Estos tendrian que ir en cana.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 19, 2008)

De los mismos creadores del radio que se yo, presentamos el fantastico 

"BIOMASA" Detector de Fantasmas, espiritus, y suegrasss 

Al parecer es un detector de electrostatica.


Una historia.

Haciendo memoria si me paso un par de veces algo extraño, resulta que hace un parde años como 6 0 7. Todabia soltero, teniamos la costumbre con mis amigos de juntarnos los miercoles a la noche despues del laburo, facultad otros, en la casa de alguno a comer unas pizas y tomar unas quilmes. como en la casa de ninguno se fumaba a dentro saliamos a fumar un puchito, a fuera, y siempre para la calle, como para ver alguna carucha pasar.

Bueno la cosa es que todos fierreros siempre tenes tema de acaloradas discuciones (hincha de Ford contra Chevrolet)calmado un poco los animos, pasaba indefectiblemente al tema Minas(mujeres) ¿Que mas?, seguido de alguna cosa de los ovnis, las brujas, el cuernudo. etc

Al rato de estar hablando se empesaba a escucharce un silvidito , para mi opinion y la de los otros O era desde un arbol en la oscuridad, o de los postes de Energia electrica, pero siempre de arriba.  La cosa es que siempre lo escuchabamos, estubiesemos dode fuera. pero solo cuando empesabamos con esos temas.

Bueno despues de un par de veces ya nos sentimos perseguidos, y con un parde reflectores, esperamos al primer silvido, y entramos a alumbrar arboles, cables, postes y nada.

Ni un puto pajaro, ni un murcielago, ya estaba pasando de castaño claro a castaño oscuro la cosa, encima entraron a rondar las historias de los viejos,  (Ya habia un poco de cagazo en el aire les voy a mentir.)

Pero lo mas extraño paso la ultima noche que nos juntamos un miercoles, en esa alumbrada, vimos pasar un pajaro gigante, tipo sigueña, condor, buietre, algo de gran amplitud alar,gritando , asi como riendoce algo raro, y se paro en un pino (se movio el pino, se veia algo de noche, pero sin definicion, me entienden)

Cuando fuimos alumbrando el pino no habia nada, salvo el julepe, es increible la sensacion de miedo colectivo.

Despues de eso nos juntamos el jueves proximo, y nada, no volvimos a tener noticias.

Nunca mas nos juntamos un miercoles (no vamos a tentar a la suerte) y quedamos en la duda que es lo que pasaba.

Refleccion: Seguramente que de noche y un poco sugestionado, tus sentidos estan a 1000 y sentis cualquier cosa, pero se repitio varias veces, y el final si que fue para cagarce, hasta el dia de hoy no se que fue lo que vimos. Saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 19, 2008)

*Tuviste alguna situacion paranormal.?*

Si cuentan los encuentros cercanos del tercer tipo, entonces mi respuesta es SI...
"el día en que conocí a mi suegra".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora bién, todos estos temas son relativos, ya que me incluyo en el listado universal de
individuos que no pueden explicar las causas, ya que, como la mayoría de ustedes me baso
en el análisis de toda posible física Newtoniana, y lo que escape a ella para mi es un misterio.

Lo que me gustan son las Psicofonías, para el que no sabe lo que es una psicofonía, es muy sencillo: se graba el audio del ambiente, en varios canales, por lo general haciendo antes una pregunta "al más alla...", luego, ese audio separado en pistas, se monitorea cada una por separado en diferentes frecuencias, en busca de "algún mensaje".

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2008)

Porque tanta gente encuentra tan 'natural' lo 'sobrenatural'? 
Porque tanta gente recien encuentra completo un bosque cuando lo imagina lleno de duendes?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 19, 2008)

Sera porque la misma existencia del hombre no tiene explicasion....


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Sera porque la misma existencia del hombre no tiene explicasion....


Claro... como recurriendo a la magia se puede explicar todo --> debe ser magia ;-)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 19, 2008)

Ud. lo ha dicho, 

el hombre convivio mucho tiempo con la magia, al no poder explicar "ciertas cosas". La ciencia y porque no la filosofia, empesaron a explicar los fenomenos naturales y como dice el dicho popular "empesaron a perder la magia". 

 Ahora que sucede con las cosas que no tiene un explicacion real. No hablemos de teorias, sino de exactas explicaciones matematicas y fisicas que demuestran echos Extraños, los cuales se pueden repetir en las mismas condiciones.?

Me parece que esta en la naturaleza humana, el creer, o al menos tender a una explicacion "Sobre natural".

EJ: 
MANOCHANTAS : Curanderos, brujas, magia blanca , magia negra . etc.
Seudo univercitarias: Parapcicologos, astrologos, etc.
Religiosos y espirituales ( no es mi intensión ofender a nadie) : Distintas religiones digamos Oficiales , y Sectas.

Y bueno la prueba de todas las pruebas es "La Biblia" 2000 años de vijencia, en nombre de la cual, ah muerto muchisima gente.

Seguramente me olvido de muchos otros.

Pero en fin, el objetivo de este post no es saber queien tiene la razon (siempre hablando de cosas sin explicacion") sino de analizar o desenmascarar los artefactos y artilugios que se usan para detectar, ver, oir, Fantasmas , espiritus, brujas, etc.

PD: No se si este tema se puede tratar en el foro, pero me encantaria saber su opinion Eduardo  Con respecto a la existencia del hombre, a la muerte y el despues. Y algo un poco mas tecnico la acupuntura. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2008)

Karapalida:  El problema de los hechos 'inexplicables' es que jamas se hace una investigacion seria por gente seria. 
Y muchas veces, ni siquiera es posible hacer un estudio. Si una persona dice que vio un fantasma y sintio frio, no hay posibilidad de investigar nada.    

Todo empeora a la hora de difundir el hecho, no hace falta que haya intereses economicos de por medio, un 'misterio' siempre impacta mas que su explicacion. 
Por eso, para que el relato no pase al olvido, se acostumbra omitir cualquier detalle (si lo hay) que permita dudar del caracter de 'inexplicable' e inducir la conclusion de que si no hay explicacion natural *debe* tratarse de algo sobrenatural.
Falacia burda como pocas, si no se encuentra explicacion natural, solamente significa que no se la encuentra; *No* que no la hay.

Despues esta todo el circo y la confusion generado por quienes se benefician de la creencia en lo sobrenatural. Tu ejemplo de la religion con la Biblia es uno de tantos. 
Viene bien una frase de Seneca de hace casi 2000 años donde vemos por que crecen y perduran:
- "La religión es vista por la gente común como verdadera, por los sabios como falsa, y por los gobernantes como útil."



Respecto a los 'aparatos' electronicos usados para detectar fantasma y demas, practicamente todos siguen el mismo patron. Son circuitos sencillos con gran sensibilidad a cambios de alguna naturaleza (capacidades parasitas, magnetismo, sonido..) donde cualquier huevada provoca que se mueva una aguja sobre un cuadrante *sin escala*.
Lo 'importante' es que la gente vea que algo se mueve en el aparato, nadie pregunta 'que es' lo mide ni si la entidad que esta detectando puede producir ese efecto. 





> PD: No se si este tema se puede tratar en el foro, pero me encantaria saber su opinion Eduardo Con respecto a la existencia del hombre, a la muerte y el despues. Y algo un poco mas tecnico la acupuntura.


Ese es un tema recontra offtopic, creo mi postura es bastante evidente: No magia,no dioses,no alma,no despues.

De acupuntura no tengo idea, pero mi postura es la misma que con todas las pseudociencias, cuando 'funcionan' es puro efecto placebo.
Ninguna tiene bases serias, los defensores de la acupuntura invocan a su caracter milenario y que son cosas que se han ido aprendiendo a lo largo del tiempo... Que corno tendra que ver? La astrologia es mas milenaria y sus absurdos son peores. 
Alguna vez se hizo una estadistica 'bien hecha'?  Antiguamente seguro que no, y actualmente les perjudicaria el negocio.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 19, 2008)

ok Eduardo, muy interesante tu punto de vista. Concuerdo en casi todo, salvo que yo si dios, si alma, si despues.

Y si realmente una Falacia es el termino para abarcar todo el tema, lamentablemente afecta directamente al menosss Leiido ( en el campo a los que tenian mas estudios), que en su ignorancia es muchisimo mas facil engañar y de sorprender. Llegando a casos donde arriesgan o comprometen la vida de alguien con curas y tratamientos "magicos".

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... lamentablemente afecta directamente al menosss Leiido ( en el campo a los que tenian mas estudios), que en su ignorancia es muchisimo mas facil engañar y de sorprender. Llegando a casos donde arriesgan o comprometen la vida de alguien con curas y tratamientos "magicos"...


Efectivamente señor Karapalida!, y no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol. 

Hace 1900 años Celso comentaba mas o menos lo mismo:
_...Vi a más de un sacerdote de esa religión con libros bárbaros llenos de nombres de demonios y de conjuros; ellos se ufanaban, no de ser útiles a los hombres, sino de hacer caer sobre ellos todo género de males. A este respecto, el músico Dionisio de Egipto, a quien conocí, decía que las prácticas mágicas sólo tienen efecto sobre los ignorantes y los pervertidos, mas no tienen efecto sobre los filósofos y los que saben ser señores de sí mismos y ordenar sabiamente sus propias vidas._

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2008)

el tema ese de los dioses....o de el unico dios (justo el mio es ).

es muy interesante., no observaron ustedes que hay *gente *que dice creer en dios y quiere convencer a los demas del asunto y justito (miren ustedes que casualidad) *ESE HOMBRE *es el que representa a dios sobre la tierra, es el que lo escucha, es el que tiene el telefono de dios, el que lo representa.

que justito, miren ustedes.

hay que ser siervo ante dios.
y como justo me eligio a mi como su representante , yo se que es lo que quiere ........bueno....hagan lo que yo diga.

PODER muchachos....poder.....religion, politica.....es poder.
si quieren un analisis teorico, una prueba logica del asunto les dire:

no hay un dios o se fue a recorrer sus campos y aun no volvio, por que si estuviese seguro habria freido con relampagos a todos los que dicen ser su voz (tanto a los "oficiales" como a los no oficiales).

puajjjjj.............a ese asunto.

volvamos a la electronica que no nos quiere engañar ni nos quiere cagar.
hace mas de 20 años que la conozco y nunca me cambio las cosas, si el primer dia me dijo V= I*R hasta hoy lo mantiene.

saludos


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola, creo que todos en algun momento de la vida hemos pasado por alguna situacion que se puede llegar a denominar como "paranormal", donde no le encontramos una explicacion racional desde lo "terrenal". 
No queremos hablar del tema porque nos tildaran de charlatanes y solo nos aflojamos un poco cuando la otra persona se anima a expresar su experiencia.
Como muchos (la mayoria) del chat tube "experiencias" que no responden a la "logica" y cuesta aflojarse y contarlas. Cuando nos animemos a hablar del tema y no solo me refiero hablar en este chat, creo que comenzaremos a crecer como personas.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 8, 2010)

Lean sobre fisica cuantica. Hay unas peliculas tipo documentales que tratan el tema. Las pueden buscar por internet. Y tu que sabes?


----------



## palomo (Feb 8, 2010)

Fernandob, no me quede con la curiosidad de tu comentario de PAMPITA y dios mio eso si es algo fuera de este mundo, algo sobrenatural ver ese tipo de mujer, poco falto para que mi mac quedara inserbible por la cantidad de cafe derramada (por ver el video en Youtube no veia donde ponia la taza) esa si es una figura fantasmal digna de quedar grabada en cualquier mente.

Saludos.


----------



## ronin10 (Feb 8, 2010)

hola a todos un fenomeno que a lo mejor no es tan sobrenatural pero si muy interesante es cuando aca en mexico le llamamos "que se te sube el muerto"
osea que como que tu cerebro se despierta antes que tu cuerpo y pareciera que puedes ver o medio ver y oir lo que sucede a el rededor pero no te puedes mover a mi me ha pasado tantas veces que luego me pongo a experimentar si puedo ver que esta pasando en otras habitaciones etc..  muy interesante aunque luego si da mellito me sucede cuando me acuesto muy cansado o mal acomodado   saludos


----------



## electrodan (Feb 8, 2010)

Eso es lo que se dice una "pesadilla" o parálisis del sueño.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 9, 2010)

Un desdoblamiento es, ronin10. Es la misma experiencia que logras al  hacer viajes astrales.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Un desdoblamiento es, ronin10. Es la misma experiencia que logras hacer viajes astrales.


Exactamente. Son todas experiencias para-anormales...


----------



## julian403 (May 20, 2011)

Me mantengo eceptico con el tema de los fantasmas o apariciones, pero creo que el 98% de los casos son falsos, los cuales son producidos, por asi decirlos por cambios en el cerebro. Hay que pensar que, lo que persivimos como real (color, tacto, sonido, dolor, emociones, etc) en realidad son sensaciones producidas por el cerebro, la "circuiteria del cerebro por asi decirlo". Piensen que una luz de un cierto color, es una onda electromagnetica con una frecuencia definida, no tiene "color", si son dos campos que oscilan perpendicularmente, desplazandoce a c; que sea de un color es la sensacion que se genera en nuestro cerebro. Al igual que el tacto, si todo esta hecho de moleculas, que a su vez estan hechas de particulas elementales, donde la parte externa de los atomos tiene carga negativa y estas cargas se repelen por lo tanto nunca tocamos nada, la sensacion de tocar algo se genera en la cabeza. 

Y todas estas sensaciones que nos describen la realidad, son producidas por conexiones nerviosas (no se el numero pero miles y miles de neurones interconectadas), que trasmiten la informacion, a través del cuerpo de la neurona, mediante impulsos electricos. 

Ahora bien, dicen estos tipos llamados parapsicologos que cuando hay una aparicion, hay cambios en campos magneticos y electricos. Bueno estos campos magneticos y electricos actuan sobre cargas y justamente nuestro cerebro, funciona mediante impulsos electricos. Por lo que es obvio que un campo electromagnetico puede afectar a las cargas del las nueronas produciendo un efecto anormal en el funcionamiento. Y dije "pueden", por que desconosco las variables que se ponen en juego, pero lo que si sabemos es que los campos electromagnéticos actuan sobre las cargas.

Supongan que estos campos electromagneticos, afectan a las cargas del impulso de las nueronas encargadas de la vision, y dependiendo de variables que desconosco, es posible que estos campos generen que las cargas se pongan en movimiento y generen una imagen, que obiamente no será bien definida, como casi siempre pasa.  

¿Entonces las apariciones generan campos electromagnéticos o modificaciones en los campos; o los campos producen las apariciones? respondansen ustedes mismos. Porque por ai capaz que existen estos entes y se comunican con el mundo, mediante la fuerza que genera a los objetos que es electromagnetica, ya nos vamos del tema, ya sería algo filosofico o metafísico como algunos dicen, pero que por la experimentacion y la observacion de los hechos, no nos alcanza o no nos hemos puesto a estudiarlo muy bien.

Ahora si dije que un 98% por tirar un numero, que la mayoria de las apariciones creo que son falsas, pero hay cosas que no podemos explicar hasta ahora y nosostros los seres humanos creemos que la sabemos toda, pero estoy seguro que solamente sabemos, conocemos una pequeña parte de la verdad. No podemos negar que halla personas que vivieron experiencias y su vida dio un giro de 180º y decir que son falsas por que por medio de la experimentacion o la observacion no podemos llegar a la verdad


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



Por eso es que el tema se a mantenido controllado


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2011)

julian403 dijo:


> ...Ahora bien, dicen estos tipos llamados parapsicologos que cuando hay una aparicion, hay cambios en campos magneticos y electricos. Bueno estos campos magneticos y electricos actuan sobre cargas y justamente nuestro cerebro, funciona mediante impulsos electricos. Por lo que es obvio que un campo electromagnetico puede afectar a las cargas del las nueronas produciendo un efecto anormal en el funcionamiento. Y dije "pueden", por que desconosco las variables que se ponen en juego, pero lo que si sabemos es que los campos electromagnéticos actuan sobre las cargas.
> Supongan que estos campos electromagneticos, afectan a las cargas del impulso de las nueronas encargadas de la vision, y dependiendo de variables que desconosco, es posible que estos campos generen que las cargas se pongan en movimiento y generen una imagen, que obiamente no será bien definida, como casi siempre pasa.
> ¿Entonces las apariciones generan campos electromagnéticos o modificaciones en los campos; o los campos producen las apariciones? respondansen ustedes mismos. Porque por ai capaz que existen estos entes y se comunican con el mundo, mediante la fuerza que genera a los objetos que es electromagnetica, ya nos vamos del tema, ya sería algo filosofico o metafísico como algunos dicen, pero que por la experimentacion y la observacion de los hechos, no nos alcanza o no nos hemos puesto a estudiarlo muy bien.


Los campos electromagneticos, tienen la particularidad de ser fáciles de detectar, medir y generar, por lo que alguien que proponga ciertos efectos tiene de sobra maneras de comprobar sus hipótesis.
Los parapsicólogos no solo no hacen nada de esto, sino además no tienen NPI de cuáles son las propiedades y efectos de los campos electromagnéticos.

De cualquier forma, hace ya muchos años que vivimos "sumergidos" en campos electromagnéticos en un espectro muy amplio de frecuencias , si estos tuvieran efectos alucinógenos serían notorios en donde son más intensos, como ser cuando hablamos por celular, radioaficionados, empleados de plantas transmisoras, electrónicos que se dediquen a electrónica de potencia...



> Ahora si dije que un 98% por tirar un numero, que la mayoria de las apariciones creo que son falsas, pero hay cosas que no podemos explicar hasta ahora y nosostros los seres humanos creemos que la sabemos toda, pero estoy seguro que solamente sabemos, conocemos una pequeña parte de la verdad.


El hecho que haya cosas que no se les encuentre explicación *no implica *que exista la posibilidad de un mundo hasta ahora desconocido de entidades sobrenaturales. 



> No podemos negar que halla personas que vivieron experiencias y su vida dio un giro de 180º y decir que son falsas por que por medio de la experimentacion o la observacion no podemos llegar a la verdad


Tampoco podemos decir que son verdaderas por el solo relato de la persona.

No se trata que la persona busque engañar, sino que nuestro cerebro no almacena muy bien que digamos las experiencias shockeantes.
Como ejemplo, hace unos años tuve un accidente de trabajo. Todo lo sucedido lo recuerdo vivamente en "cámara lenta" y con lujo de detalles... Pero resulta que el accidente fué grabado por una cámara de seguridad --> Y mis recuerdos *no coinciden para nada* con el video!


----------



## elbrujo (May 21, 2011)

Yo no se como funciona pero que se puede hacer, se puede hacer.. yo tuve y tengo experiencias inexplicables para lo que tenemos concebido como tiempo/espacio, no son medibles pero si comprobadas.  Hay que saber identificar la chanteria de lo demas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2011)

elbrujo dijo:


> Yo no se como funciona pero que se puede hacer, se puede hacer..


Podés dar un ejemplo que pueda hacerse?



> yo tuve y tengo experiencias inexplicables para lo que tenemos concebido como tiempo/espacio, no son medibles pero si comprobadas.


Podés contar como fueron?


----------



## elbrujo (May 21, 2011)

Mis experiencias corresponden como uno puede racionalizarlo y por eso recomende esas peliculas dado que desde la fisica cuantica le pusieron nombre, yo le pongo lo que me parece para poder explicarlo de alguna manera. La mente o cuerpo mental es decir algo nuestro que no es el cerebro solamente.. ese algo no es fisico y coexiste en otro plano donde no se corresponde a las 3 dimensiones que conocemos y percibimos normalmente.

Las experiencias es haber estado "mentalmente" en otro lugar distante ya sea 500km como 15 mil.. da lo mismo y el -no tiempo- es decir en este mismo momento como hacia adelante en mi caso 6 meses. Vivi la muerte de mi mejor amigo el en España y yo en ese momento vivia en Chile. Si bien yo cuando hice el ejercicio lo vivencie de un modo, despues de un tiempo hablando con la viuda comprobe que lo que yo vivi como habitacion, edificio correspondia al hospital donde estuvo internado y fallecio. Yo lo vivi 6 meses antes..

Otra similar con mi hija embarazada mudada a otra ciudad a 500km de Bariloche, me despierto sobresaltado con la necesidad de llamarla porque habia visto (dormido) que se habia tropezado. Mentalmente yo sentia que estaba en los dos lugares simultaneamente a tal punto que no podia marcar el telefono y pedi que lo hiciera mi esposa. Llama (3 AM) y hablo con ella y le dije: te tropezaste! casi te caes.. si viste.. me dice.. Rocio (la hija mayor) dejo tirado unos juguetes.. y ahi me dice.. y vos como sabes? bueno le explico mas o menos y le digo despues hablamos.. cuando hablamos de nuevo le describo como era la casa que se habia mudado, una parte de ella, la distribucion de los muebles, la circulacion de los ambientes.. es decir estuve ahi..

Solamente en estas dos experiencias se desprende que el tiempo/espacio no es solamente como lo percibimos, sino que ademas hay otros planos donde uno le pasa/vive eso.. 

De estas experiencias tengo y tuve muchas. generalmente se dieron con personas que tengo un afecto o vinculo directo.. suceden en tiempo real es decir hablando con las personas o chateando.. empiezan a contar algo y pareceria que ese es un canal donde uno entra.. porque a partir de ese momento.. percibo el lugar. La informacion entra mentalmente y es como si fuera un bloque de sensaciones.. olores, colores, texturas.. no es una vision unicamente sino una percepcion integra..


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2011)

De esas dos experiencias no se desprende nada de eso, fueron situaciones angustiantes donde de todas las cosas que a uno le pasaron por la cabeza solo quedan las impactantes (donde uno acertó o estuvo cerca), y como se trata de situaciones que no pueden repetirse a voluntad para analizar con la cabeza fría, todo queda en el asombro de "como pudo ser?... es imposible"
Antes comenté mi experiencia en un accidente, si jamás hubiera visto el video, seguiría convencido que los hechos sucedieron tal como los recuerdo.

De experiencias espontáneas que no pueden reproducirse a voluntad, es poco o nada lo que puede inferirse, porque así como vos lo ves como evidencia de que hay "otros planos" , un devoto de San Simeón el estilita lo verá como una intervención del santo, un raeliano como mensajes de los Elohim y un escéptico como casualidades.

Diferente sería, si viajaras astralmente hasta mi casa y me dieras algunos detalles precisos del portón o que olor se siente *hoy* cuando te parás junto a mi auto.
Ahí la cosa se pondría más que interesante, porque significaría que ese proceso extraño ocurre en condiciones que podemos diagramar a gusto, y de esa manera, realizar experimentos que con suerte nos permitan entender algo de su comportamiento.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 21, 2011)

Yo viajo astralmente, cada vez que miro una playboy


----------



## elbrujo (May 21, 2011)

Lo que digo que se desprende es como -estas- en dos momentos distintos simultaneamente? Y conte esas dos que son las que tenia mas presentes y no todas son angustiantes, y si hubo otras situaciones en que describo que habia al lado de una persona, como era el cuarto, etc. que sea angustiante no invalida la experiencia, no se que tiene que ver..

Me parece que estas mezclando tu hecho con los mios donde los mismos fueron individuales y nada tienen que ver.

Por lo que lei de viajes astrales y desdoblamientos no es lo mismo que comento. Para realizar un viaje astral tenes que hacer un ejercicio y si bien estarias en dos lugares simultaneos en donde -dejas- el cuerpo no estas conciente/vigilia sino en estado de meditacion. Lo que cuento es en tiempo real estoy en chat o hablando por telefono con una persona y me entra la data a traves de lo que me estan contando.

La situacion conecta.. de tu porton recibi esto  )oc es decir un circulo con dos C opuestas


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2011)

Lo que quiero decirte es que en ese tipo de situaciones lo que queda grabado en tu memoria no es fiable 100%.
Tus conclusiones están influidas por tus preconceptos. O creés que ante experiencias idénticas a las tuyas un testigo de Jehová arribaría a lo mismo?

Mientras no se hagan pruebas controlables no se puede sacar ninguna conclusión. Y hasta ahora no he leído ningún autor paranormal que las haga.
Planos, desdoblamientos, lo que sea, son nada más que nombres que dan a fenómenos de los que solo hay testimonios, estudios objetivos cero.

En el estudio del fenómeno no sirven los relatos sorprendentes. Sirven test sencillos como que el sujeto te diga que objetos hay dentro de un ropero (sobre todo si dice que hay un pata e lana), porque con esos podés ir variando las condiciones y llevar estadística. Solamente así vas a ir entendiendo un poco mejor como es el mecanismo.




> La situacion conecta.. de tu porton recibi esto  )oc es decir un circulo con dos C opuestas


Esto que escribiste es un ejemplo de un proceso paranormal típico.
- Vos pensaste en mi portón y te vino esa imagen.
- No es una imagen concreta, si bien sugiere pertenecer a la ornamentación del portón, podría ser de otra cosa que esté cerca (como una planta).
- A pesar de que esa figura es bastante común, no hay ninguna. 
Toda la ornamentación que tiene son planchuelas dobladas en S y sus características mas destacables son que le soldé chapa para que no se vea dentro, está pintado de negro, tiene dos bisagras rotas y mi mujer me persigue para que lo arregle.

Acá es donde entran los preconceptos. Si efectivamente esa figura hubiera representado el portón, para vos sería una prueba del fenómeno. Pero para mi no, porque las probabilidades de encontrar eso no eran nada despreciables.
Cuando vos hablas de que viste detalles de una habitación etc,etc, el tema es cuanto de específicos eran esos detalles. Porque si son generales e interpretables de diferentes maneras, no es nada extraño encontrar parecidos y recordar (de buena fe) solo aquello que mejor encajó.
Es como el jugador, siempre te va a decir que gana mas de lo que juega y te alucinará con anécdotas donde tuvo una suerte increíble. Pero a las perdidas no las cuenta, ni siquiera las contabiliza.


En cambio, una prueba con peso, habría sido la del olor junto al auto porque no era de los olores habituales (salvo que dijeras a nafta ): 
Cuando venía para casa pasé por encima de bosta fresca y me quedó 1kg en los guardabarros.

-----------------------------

Si vos suponés que podés transportarte inmaterialmente a otras partes, tenés pilas de experimentos simples mas concluyentes que los del chat.

Por ejemplo:
- Agarrá un mazo de naipes y sacá una carta apuntando para otro lado.
- Desdoblate y mirá de que palo es.
- Da vuelta la carta y mirá de qué palo es realmente.
- Anotá las correctas.

- Si el mazo era de 40 cartas y acertaste 30 o mas, entonces nos ponemos en contacto vía privada porque nos vamos a llenar de guita 
- Si acertaste alrededor de 10 no hace falta 

----------------------------


----------



## elbrujo (May 21, 2011)

Tenes que vivenciarlos para entenderlos. Nunca dije que son de mi memoria, sino vivencias en tiempo real. Estar chateando con mi sobrina, ella en un cyber que no conozco en bs as, y decirle quien tiene al lado, describir el cyber.. esas cosas.. otro ejemplo de la habitacion una persona en Mexico y decirle como es su habitacion lo que yo recibia en ese momento, describir la textura del papel pegado en su pared, una guarda, etc.. para mi y con estas personas que participaron de las experiencias son pruebas concretas.

Tampoco es algo que puedo provocar son situaciones donde hay veces que se dan y otras no. Si corresponde al estado de animo mio, no lo se.. si corresponde a que el otro transmita eso y yo lo reciba, no lo se.. por eso empece diciendo que no se como funciona donde esta el rebote.. si es una onda, si uno sintoniza, todo esto es pasarlo por lo racional conocido para que esos filtros de alguna manera te lo hacen comprender segun tu sistema de creencias y tus experiencias..

Lo que decis del desdoblamiento  hice una experiencia con uno de mis hijos cuando tenia tipo 10 años y lo   guie para que haga ese ejercicio, para el un juego.. y lo hice ir estando a 12 km de nuestra casa que entrara que vaya a la cocina y que mi dijera que numeros tenia el microonda (la hora) y era esa hora.. en fin como te digo.. tenes que hacer las experiencias y vivenciarlas..


----------

